# Ulster bank maximum cash withdrawal



## Carnmore (11 Apr 2018)

Does anyone know what the maximum cash withdrawal (over the counter) at the Ulster Bank is?
And do they need notice and photo ID?


----------



## Palerider (11 Apr 2018)

I got €8500 out recently, I gave notice and an approximate time I should call in, with time locked safes and other security measures the days of getting large sums in cash without notice at least with UB are over, and no harm at all in that.


----------



## Monbretia (11 Apr 2018)

I'd take a chance on getting up to 5k without notice but you might be waiting, time locks etc, or it might not suit them.  Safer to order it.


----------

